# Old eyes...



## Rhino (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, I'm getting old, eyesight fading a bit, hard to focus on the sights on my old Investarms 50 Hawken.

I am good to go with a peep sight, just not sure what would be good for this rifle.  Don't really want to chop up the stock, hoping that someone makes one that would fit on the tang.
I have seen some that fit some of the old lever action Winchesters and others but haven't located one that would work on my Hawken.  

Any suggestions?  I really like this rifle, hope I can make this work.


----------



## R1150R (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in the same boat and went from std. open sights to the fiber optic type.
They work great, especially when the ambient light is marginal.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

Something like this?

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categ...Id=14&subId=167&styleId=770&partNum=RS-57-SML

How about this one?

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=...yle_1=Tang Sights/Product/BULLSEYE-REAR-SIGHT


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 30, 2011)

Rhino said:


> Ok, I'm getting old, eyesight fading a bit, hard to focus on the sights on my old Investarms 50 Hawken.
> 
> I am good to go with a peep sight, just not sure what would be good for this rifle.  Don't really want to chop up the stock, hoping that someone makes one that would fit on the tang.
> I have seen some that fit some of the old lever action Winchesters and others but haven't located one that would work on my Hawken.
> ...


You asked,and here's my answer. I have a Thompson Center Hawken fitted with a Thompson Center peep sight that is deadly accurate. I smoked all the competition at an informal muzzleloader shoot once. We were splitting bullets and busting two baloons,shooting hen's eggs,and so on. I can shoot that rifle very,very good. Very good that is in good light. When I try to shoot a deer near dark, it is not the same. Peep sights at least for me, are great in 
abundant light,but poor in reduced light.


----------



## miles58 (Dec 30, 2011)

R1150R said:


> I'm in the same boat and went from std. open sights to the fiber optic type.
> They work great, especially when the ambient light is marginal.



Same here.

The one I busted this year was with the fiber optics and they worked better than I expected right at dark.  

A scope may be better and it may not.  I find with my old eyes that I really hate poor scopes.  Part of that is probably due to owning some really good scopes.  Part is probably due to being a heavy duty bird shooter and what doesn't help is always a hindrance in my experience.

The fiber optic sights on my CVA muzzle loader seem to function like beads on a shotgun for me, and it's just up and bang.  That's kind of odd, because I have just hated every shotgun I ever picked up with fiber optic beads.

I would opt for a decent scope over open sights every time, but our muzzle loader regs here only allow scopes during the regular rifle season.

Dave


----------



## frankwright (Dec 30, 2011)

I long ago had to decide if I wanted to give up my two hawken style rifles because I could not see the sights or make some adjustments.

Here is what I did. On my Cabela's rifle, I put the Lyman peep sight. I removed the tang and had to drill and tap one hole.

On my Trade Rifle, I found these "nearly a peep sight" with fiber optics and they work pretty well also.

Another option, I use this one for shooting handguns in competition, is to buy one of the optix stick on bifocals and stick it to the top of your regular glasses. This will greatly help you see your sights.

With all these improvements, about 70 yards is still my limit to shoot the Muzzle Loader but I have not found that distance to be a handicap.
Good Luck and I hope you find something that will work for you.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 30, 2011)

I can see that RS-57 on my Hawken.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

Desert Rat said:


> I can see that RS-57 on my Hawken.


 
I believe I will get one similar myself. BUT I may try that other sight out first, if it dont work on the rifle I have a pistol it ought to work fine on.

One could always get something like this...

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categ...4&subId=167&styleId=770&partNum=RS-CREED-3-WE


----------



## RNC (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?products_id=7528


----------



## LONGTOM (Dec 30, 2011)

ghostring. can't remember who makes it. put one on my TC,big hole, works great. google ghostring sights then call to see what they recomend.


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 31, 2011)

Another option is something like the Merit diopter that fixes to your glasses.  

http://www.midwayusa.com/find?&newcategorydimensionid=10180

For target shooting I use one all the time.  It is not nearly so distracting as you might think.

Another trick is to take a small piece of electricians tape, put a hole about the size of a large pencil lead in it and then fix it to your glasses so that when you mount your rifle you look through the hole.  Experiment with different size holes until you find one that lets you see comfortably.  Again this is way less distracting that you might think.

I just can't bring myself to mount a non-period sight on my flintlock so when shooting it I use one of the above.  However, for my lever action and rolling block rifles I use one of the lyman sights.

If you have never shot with a peep sight it is worth trying, you will be amazed at how much it helps.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 31, 2011)

I would rather have one that mounts on the current rear sight mount.
I may just go with a period scope. I'm generally against scopes for target shooting, but those old "soda straw" scopes add something to the looks of the Hawken.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 1, 2012)

Rhino said:


> Ok, I'm getting old, eyesight fading a bit, hard to focus on the sights on my old Investarms 50 Hawken.


Try out the Eye Pal with your existing sights.   Probably don't need to change a thing on the gun itself.

http://www.eyepalusa.com/


----------



## bobman (Jan 2, 2012)

Go buy a pair of number one strength reading glasses at Walmart that works perfect for me and several of my friends my age (60)

they give just enough correction to make the sights clear and you can still see at a distance without distortion


----------

